# Is your dog afraid of thunderstorms? or fireworks



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

We had a lot of thunderstorms last summer and I thought well that's good because the dogs were little puppies so they could get acclimated to the thunder. Didn't seem to bother either one of them.

My last GSD Rocky was terrified of thunder & fireworks. Then I remembered when he & my lab Dakota were growing up, neither one was affected by storms or fireworks, I thought how lucky I was because I used to hear stories of how frightened dogs could get.

Then all of a sudden in NC Rocky starts getting scared of the thunder to the point where I was afraid he'd hurt himself trying to get under my computer desk, so he could hide where I was.

I started to hate July 4th, especially when people were still setting off firecrackers a week later, I wanted to yell out the front door, "You're terrifying my dog". I never put him on any sedatives, that was the only time I'd let him on the couch.

So since Rocky "grew" to be afraid of those sounds, I just wondered what others' experiences were. So far my two boys don't seem to mind at all and I'd love to keep it that way.

Does anyone sedate their dog during fireworks season because they get so upset?

Our first GSD, Axel, we lived in the country so every year DH would buy a ton of fireworks to set off, we had to tie Axel up because as soon as someone would light one he'd try to run there to investigate it, the noises didn't bother him one bit.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Out of the blue Thor become afraid of thunderstorms/fireworks. We just ignore him when he reacts. He's not as bad now but still afraid.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie, my rescue is afraid of storms. She was probably a chained dog before we got her so I understand. I give her melatonin if the forcast calls for thunderstorms. She is also camera shy. The flash one time ruined it for me to get good pics of her, she hightails it when I get the camera out! She doesn't go nuts, just velcro to me or hides in my bathroom when it storms. And she can tell beforehand, I think from the barometric pressure. Because of Kacies reaction, now Onyx has shown signs of fear as well. I don't comfort them at all during this. They are fine with fireworks/gunshot as long as the fireworks aren't in our backyard.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Sable, my mutt, is an absolute wreck during storms (and fireworks, but that is only a few days of the year). she lived her first 7 years at some hillbillies down the road chained to a beat up old doghouse w/holes in the side. i cant imagine how torturous storms must have been as bad as she is inside my house. she starts shaking and tries to climb on top of me long before the storm arrives and before i can even here any thunder. (i mean, i could be sitting on the toilet and she would still try to climb into my lap) i have tried every solution that has been proposed and have finally had to resort to Acepromazine if the storms are going on for an extended period.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I had of course read not to baby or comfort them, as it reinforces their reaction, but I just felt so bad for Rocky. He wasn't just afraid, he was beyond terrified, he'd shake like a leaf.

Like Thor he also out of the blue became afraid. That's why I wonder if an especially bad storm/experience causes that? I think I'd like to be prepared, just in case, since it happened so fast with Rocky.

I know we had a lot of bad storms in NC due to being close to the ocean, but not one that stands out in my mind. Heck, the first year we were there (2003) the worst hurricane to hit the Outer Banks in 70 years hit (Isabel), we were right in the path & the dogs rode it out like champs. we were 14 miles inland, anyone from down there, South Mills









The same melatonin that people use to help them sleep?


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Our border collie has always been terrified of thunderstorms and fireworks (and other similar loud noises). I've never found a way to help it, and I've had her for 7 years now. Thankfully now that we live out here we don't get anywhere near as many thunderstorms, but fireworks are still an issue.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan, from puppyhood was exposed to thunder, fireworks, gun shots etc. When she was 9 months old, she sat watching a parade directly across from where they were firing muskets out over the river. None of them ever bothered her.

She's 7 1/2 now, for 5 years she went to the same parade, heard the same type guns, never bothered her. Then 2 years ago, my younger son started crying hysterically at the muskets becuase we were close to them. Morgan started shaking. I think she was picking up my son's fear. We went again last year, my son had earplugs, we didn't sit so close. She wasn't shaking but she was edgier than usual. 

Prior to the parade 2 years ago, she would bark at fire works and lunge on the fence like she wanted to eat them. My younger son decided he was scared of fireworks and would go hide in his bedroom. There's Morgan, hiding in his bedroom.

Sympathetic terror, I dunno?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?q=dogs+and+...ex=&startPage=1 
^^This is full of articles, worth checking out^^
I do use the melatonin for humans but not often enough to cause an issue.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

None of "my" dogs have ever been bothered by any loud noises. I "acquired" an adult (non GSD) thru no fault of my own, that was afraid of thunder and fireworks. I was actually GLAD she lost most of her hearing as she aged. (She lived to be 17) She wasn't the type that was "terrified" though. She would just go and lay down on her bed until it was over.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog isn't afraid of thunder or fireworks.
when my dog was a puppy i would take him out during thunder storms or when it rained. during the holidays when
people are shooting off fireworks he doesn't react. he's indoors
when people are shooting off fireworks. that's to far away
from them to feel them. plus the sound is muffled. he's indoors during thunderstorms also but you feel the thunder differently.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

We have neighbor kids shooting fireworks off, during the season, practically in front of our house. Rocky wasn't outside when it happened, but the sound was sure loud enough. He would have dug a hole in the carpet if I didn't stop it, probably trying to get away from the sound.

Have no clue what caused him to be like that. The thunder I kind of understand, animals sense the storm coming way before we do.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Riddick isn't afraid of any noise, from the time he was a pup he would go to motocross races with us, so he got use to loud noises from hanging out in the race pits and listening to the 450's starting up, it seemed to break him in very well with loud noises. Now, my little girl, Rogue, she hasn't been around long enough to hear fireworks, so this year we shall see...she is nervous as it is so I am sure she isn't going to like the loud noises at all.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

So far no problems. I have oak trees over a shed with a tin roof. When the acorns drop it sounds like gunshots. 

Sometimes there are gunshots in the woods behind the house. 

They are left in kennels rain and shine so, they hear thunderstorms regularly. None have been weirded out by them yet. 

I am terrified of lightning, so one day when I had one of the muttkins out with me, I was taking refuge on the porch of the vet's office. The lightning was all around. The vet and staff were leaving. I told them I would wait for the lightning to stop. The dog was fine. I was afraid that I would transmit my own fear down the leash to the dog. 

When I was five, my first grade teacher brought the clothes in that her husband was wearing when he died. He had a camera around his neck and was struck by lightning. There was a huge burn mark and hole in his clothes. I have been a bit twitchy about lightning ever since. 

My dogs did not get this education though, so they seem to be less worried about it than is healthy. I worry sometimes when I am at work that one of them will sit out there during the storm and get struck, but there is not much I can do about that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

None of mine are afraid of thunderstorms. Nikon and Kenya have been exposed to gunfire and Kenya tested (during the TT). Kenya's gone to a huge fireworks show, and Nikon was with me at NASS where the fire three shots over 5-6 dogs at a time for every class 12mos and older. On walks Coke used to duck behind me if a loud car was coming, but I ignored it and he doesn't anymore.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There is Sound Sensitivity and then there are dogs that react to the pressure changes and the air being charged with electicity before and during thunderstorms.

I am a believer that it is genetic a sign of weak nerves. A dog can have nerve issues that may only present with sound, but it is a weakness.

How you deal with it IMHO and as a person who has a dog with severe sound and thunderstorm issues depends on the depth of the fear. With DeeDee ignoring her seemed to make it worse, she was stressed to the point that she could not respond to any of my commands. I took a T-Touch class and learned some relaxation touches. That helped some but not where I really wanted her to be. She has what we call her safe zone and even with really bad storms she would go into flight mode and try to escape the house. So I need to crate her when she gets that bad. But I have been giving her an herbal supplement call TranQuil Tabs and that is showing a lot of promise. This year so far we have had a lot of heavy winds, which will set her off also. With the TranQuil tabs it helps take the edge off. Like today, before the T-Touch work and the TranQuil tabs she would have been in a panic to go to her safe zone, but she hung out in the living room until 5:00 pm and then decided she had enough.

Different things work for different dogs, with the TranQuil tabs if she is just pacing and panting I leaver her alone, but if it is more intense then I work some T-Touch or put her in her crate where is 90% of the time then calms down.

Val


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My Dal was terrified of thunder...she'd literally shake like crazy...

Duncan barks at fireworks...he's not scared, he just barks. And barks. And barks. Then comes inside and goes to sleep. It's more of an alert type thing.

Anna could care less.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa is noise phobic in general. Fireworks and thunderstorms seem to bother her the most, however. If there are fireworks going off and I take her outside to potty, she will not go. She just wants to go right back inside. Same with thunderstorms though to a slightly lesser degree. She's actually more afraid of the lightning than the thunder. Never realized that until we saw a bolt streak the sky one evening and Risa made a beeline for the door!

Fortunately, Risa doesn't hurt herself during storms. But she does panic. She gets a wide-eyed, staring off into the distance look and pants heavily. She also paces around and refuses to be in areas near windows. When we lived in Montana, she used to hide in the bathroom or hallway during storms. At my parents' house, she hides in the corner behind the chair downstairs (which is in the center of the basement). I'm not sure where she'd go in our current apartment.

I've never used a sedative with her as I've heard things like acepromazine sedate the body, but not the mind. Using an body wrap and a t-shirt actually calms her down fairly well during storms so that's been our method of choice. I also have a D.A.P. (dog-appeasing pheramone) diffuser in the bedroom which is supposed to help sound-phobic dogs relax as well.

Ris' anxiety wrap and t-shirt:


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

I am amazed that Jolene my rescue GSD/Sheltie/something mix is not afraid of storms since she was badly abused. No, not a bit....
BUT last summer we were walking back to the house and I could see the big storm over Newberry 15 miles away. There was this BRIGHT long lightning flash, and the thunder was exceptionally loud and sounded like cannons with deep bass. She looked toward Newberry, her ears went flat back and she had a disgusted look on her face, then a DEEP sigh, she looked at me and continued heading on home. When we first moved out there in the woods, when the hunters would shoot, she'd jump. NOW she starts air scenting.....

I think I am VERY lucky....

Powell


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If anyone has dogs that get really upset, my trainer told me about using melatonin on dogs. Unlike people, it doesn't make them tired, just relaxes them. One of her dogs is really bad during storms. She tried all the natural/herbal/OTC stuff and it did nothing. She didn't want to use serious sedatives, so she has been using melatonin and it works great. She told us to talk to a vet first though, b/c there's quite a range of dosing, and a lot of stuff you find at the grocery store contains other vitamins and minerals our dogs don't need. She said it needs to be pure and only melatonin, and not the sub-lingual form. I think she actually gets hers from the vet.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I tried Melatonin with DeeDee and it didn't work, I also tried REscue Remedy and it didn't work. Different things work better with different dogs, it is sort of a trail and error thing.

I tried the T-Shirt and Body wrap with DeeDee but she seems to over heat with it on.


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

of the two gsd"s owned only one was afraid of storms,it is gone now,but there are marks on the door that she made... still miss them both after so many years....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why would your first grade teacher bring in the
clothes her husband died in to class? he was struck
by lightning so she brought the clothes in
for show and tell????



> Originally Posted By: selzerSo far no problems. I have oak trees over a shed with a tin roof. When the acorns drop it sounds like gunshots.
> 
> Sometimes there are gunshots in the woods behind the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Every single one of my dogs became afraid of thunder and fireworks when they got older. My first gsd, Massie, had rock solid nerves and was exposed to every type of sound imaginable. She lived in the city and in the country, traveled a lot, was out during storms, etc. However, she became storm phobic at about 9 years old. It got better after she lost her hearing. 

Same story with Chama except she has always been timid and sensitive to sounds and smells! Now that Chama is deaf these things don't bother her as much, thank goodness! 

Basu also became scared of thunder and fireworks when he got older. He would get in the bathtub and if there was no bathtub he would get in the shower.









For years I used to have to leave the country over the 4th of July! Luckily my family has a place in Ontario!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

So far Tetley has no fear of thunderstorms, fireworks, or anything loud for that matter. I have dropped plates, tools, etc. with no reaction. Our trainer made a loud noise recently with a whip looking thing and again, no freak out. If only I could get her to be so calm around the mop... That she doesn't like.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Thankfully, no...my dog is rock solid on the loud noises.
But, I do have a cat who is terrified and hides behind the toilet bowl during t-storms.


----------



## nitetrane98 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree with wisc.tiger about the genetics angle. Mack has never shown the slightest worry about thunder. He's been exposed to gunfire since he was pup. Now he relishes trips to the river to plink. He loves trying to catch the .22 empties when they eject. When I reload and he hears the slide close he'll give a little woof like, "OK, I'm ready, let's go." When we bring out the heavy stuff, I've seen him flinch when the first shot is fired and he wasn't expecting it, but ****, everybody does that. If somebody else is shooting heavy stuff I generally fold his ears down. I've never seen any proof that dogs lose hearing from gunfire but it seems reasonable to expect that they could. At any rate it can't hurt. Somebody needs to invent canine earplugs!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzerSo far no problems. I have oak trees over a shed with a tin roof. When the acorns drop it sounds like gunshots.
> 
> Sometimes there are gunshots in the woods behind the house.
> 
> ...


I am terrified of lightning ever since I saw a show on Discovery Channel where a person was struck inside their house during a storm, where you at least think you're safe.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadwhy would your first grade teacher bring in the
> clothes her husband died in to class? he was struck
> by lightning so she brought the clothes in
> for show and tell????
> ...


that's what I was thinking too, kids are so impressionable. I know I have things I saw or did as a kid that stay with me & weren't introduced to me by anybody on purpose.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Rocky was always a high strung dog. The vet used to have to sedate him to even try to examine him sometimes. Then I found taking Dakota with me "calmed" Rocky down somewhat.

We lost Dakota less than a week before we moved from NC to MI. I was devastated and I know animals go through their own mourning period, the first couple of days after Dakota died it tore me up watching Rocky outside obviously "calling" him, then walk around the entire fence, stopping to bark, then moving on.

I had thought with the move it would be easier for both of us (it wasn't for me). I thought Rocky liked having us both to himself, but in retrospect I think Rocky just got clingier. Getting another pup/dog then wasn't an option because his hips were so bad. I babied him through that last year, he got my full attention, until he bloated.

So looking back, even though he had the anxiety issues in NC, they probably were worse here because he didn't have the calming effect of Dakota. That's my worry now raising two dogs. Whether Dh likes it or not, in two to three years we will be getting another dog.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Actually gunshots make Hardy mad, lol. He thinks they're gunshots and tries to figure out where they're coming from to go get them, lol. 4th of July is a PITB around my house.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I think he thought the fireworks were gunshots too, and I'm not kidding, they are LOUD, they seem to get louder every year. The kids must set off cherry bombs, or similar.


----------

